# Cork compression



## Dufresne11 (May 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wondering how long after I use my Italian floor corker to cork should my wine bottles stay upright. I remember reading a day or two before I lay them on their sides but I can't remember. Little help?

Pete


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 3, 2010)

Regular cork wait a coue days, synthetic corks maybe a day.

I use the synthetic and I let them stand 1-2 days.


----------



## robie (May 3, 2010)

I wait three days.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 3, 2010)

Three days


----------



## NSwiner (May 3, 2010)

I usaully forget and put them on the wine rack the day I bottle them .Never had trouble with them so far .


----------



## xanxer82 (May 3, 2010)

I try to cork on Fridays before work then put them away Monday.


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2010)

2-3 days here!


----------



## Julie (May 3, 2010)

I put away between 2 to 3 days but normally 3 days.


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2010)

1-2 days. reason is to give the cork time to expand to get a strong seal. That being said I turn them upside down in a case sometimes after a day with no leak.


----------



## robie (May 4, 2010)

Unless you are experienced and know what you are doing, it is dangerous to immediately put newly corked bottles on their side. If you did not allow the two fingers width of air space between the wine and the bottom of the cork, it can be pushed out, especially if the temperature of the wine goes up after corking.

Remember, you can't compress the wine (water can't be compressed). When the cork is forced into the bottle, the only thing that can compress to make room for the cork is the air that is on top of the wine. That air can only compress so much. If there is not enough air, the cork HAS to come out. It may come right back out or it may take a while for it to happen... like a few hours after you have laid the bottle on its side and left the room.

Ask me how I know!


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2010)

I'm asking HOW... LOL


----------



## robie (May 5, 2010)

Tom said:


> I'm asking HOW... LOL



I was disaster!


----------



## TheTooth (May 5, 2010)

As I'm bottling, I put the bottles back in the boxes the empties came out of. I then throw those boxes in my cellar. Eventually I wander in the cellar for something and notice the boxes, at which point I move them from the boxes to the racks. It could be 2 days or 2 months before I notice them, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## strowheim (May 8, 2010)

I had a bottle blow up on me last time I was corking because we didn't leave enough air space... forced the cork down, bottle blew up all over my shorts and feet. it sucked.


----------



## ashappar (May 8, 2010)

doh!

I haven't had a bottle pop, but I've had a couple push the cork out after a short time when I get sloppy with headspace in the bottle. I leave them sit upright for a while, like tooth I get around to taking them out of the cases eventually. Often a whole case is emptied before it ever sees a rack.


----------



## Boyd (May 8, 2010)

Ok, how do you know?


----------

